# Yamaha SLG100S



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

AKA "The Silent Guitar"
http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/guitar/silent_guitar/

Any reviews? Any opinions? Anyone want a Mentos? 

I donno why, but this thing appeals to me... Been debating making the investment (Maybe selling off one of my A-Series "Folk" modle Seagulls) to pack to gigs, and for playing late at night, when Herself is asleep.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Nothin'???


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw those in a Sears catalogue around winter. They look weird but the idea is very unique. They dont appeal to me, but to somebody else? Definately.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> AKA "The Silent Guitar"
> http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/guitar/silent_guitar/
> 
> Any reviews? Any opinions? Anyone want a Mentos?
> ...


Clinton, I can see how something like this would appeal to you somehow. For the kind of gig that you seem to do, I could see it being pretty high on the *wow* factor meter. And it's a yamaha, so it's got to be decent sounding. I'm not at that stage, I'm a fairly new player and I want to experiment with the more *classic* type of guitars (LesPaul, Tele, ..) but I wouldn't mind getting one of these someday.

Go for it, and let us know what you think. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I may run down to Sears and get one just for the "bizzare" factor. Get it into the collection. Not seen anything like it before


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

and to add to the wow factor, show up at a gig with the guts of an amp and a huge speaker. Put the guts on the floor and lean the speaker on a chair. Plug in. Et voila!!

They'll talk about you for years


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I may run down to Sears and get one just for the "bizzare" factor. Get it into the collection. Not seen anything like it before


If only I had money to start a "bizzare" collection...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

the new version of these seems to have a wooden frame as opposed to plastic...but I`ve yet to see one live..so far only in catalogs. I`ve heard the nylon models on TV and they sounded pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Wooden frames??? Got a url for such a beast??? 

So I was at my local Long & McQuade yesterday to replace a busted Mic Stand (these wild folkies ya know...) and had a few mo's to pick up an SLG100S, and noodle around for a bit.... I donno... For some reason I kinda like the feel of this thing....

Now if I can just move a few more things outa my Virtual Yard Sale, I might be able to afford one


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yes it is wood...saw one last week in a local shop. They are listed as new in the 2006 catalog. Haven`t searched it on the web `cause I have the catalog, plus I never go to their web site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

I've searched the web and found no sign of any wood frame....

:-(


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well...they did say it was new, maybe they`ll get round to adding it.


----------



## hardcorelogo (Mar 22, 2006)

I have one of these, the nylon string model. I like it very much. I just wanted something to play sitting on the couch watching tv, but I've actually used it quite a bit for recording too. The quality is good as is the sound. mostly i play through head phones. not a lot of tonal variation, but it does have an overall nice tone, good for classical when you want to practice quietly, but sound good through my gear as well. i paid 200 at a pawn shop about a year and a half ago, a good deal because i think they are about 4-500 or so new.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was playing the acoustic one at L&M and my friends couldnt get me to stop playing  . I was wondering if it would be possible to put on lower gauge strings so it would be more like an electric (much wider bends).


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Seems to me that defeats the purpose of having it... Given that it's MADE to reproduce the feel and plugged sound of an acoustic guitar....


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

2-6 weeks... I'll have one in my hands


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i've played them a few times. they're nice, obviously they're low on the "feel it in your chest" vibration scale, but the necks are good, the fit and finish are up to yamaha standards (excellent), and the electronics seem to be pretty good (i've only heard them through headphones, not in a live setting. i think you'd do well with it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

My Seagulls have very similar LR Baggs pickups in them, so I'm pretty familiar with that sound already.

Portability is also a factor I'm really looking forward to.

I'm also curious if I can turn part of it into a make-shift crossbow, for those really outa control gigs! LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Tom Petty is right....

"The waaaaay aaay ting.... is the haaaaaardest part!"

,-)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i picked one of these up in a store one time, just to satisfy my curiosity.

i was amazed by how well it played. 

fantastic travel guitar - play it through a small amp in your hotel room during the day, and unplugged at night.

-dh


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

I so love the ignore list.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's a picture of JP Cormier ripping it up with Matt Anderson at the ECMA 2006 Gala Show


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

That just makes the waiting even worse!

LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

I LOVE this guitar!!!


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Clinton,

I'm just catching up on some threads. Does your last post mean it finally arrived? You seem pretty enthusiastic and pleased...I'm thnking she must be silent, but deadly!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Yup... got her Friday... gigged with her last night.... It's a really different sensation but the audience loved her... I became aware just how much I can hear my acoustic guitars when I'm at gigs.... but with this thing, there's nothing to hear.


Plus we had great fun with all the expected jokes... "Someone stole part of your guitar"... "This is what happens why you buy a guitar a little at a time" and so forth...


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Just wonder how a guitar without a body, can have any kind of tone, other than a digital signature. Different strokes I guess.

OH, and "Ignore lists" are for people who can't afford therapy.:smile:

CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Apparently the Ignore List is for people just like you.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Mahogany Martin said:


> and to add to the wow factor, show up at a gig with the guts of an amp and a huge speaker. Put the guts on the floor and lean the speaker on a chair. Plug in. Et voila!!
> 
> They'll talk about you for years


That's pretty funny. You could have a chimpanzee playing the drums (which wouldn't have skins and cymbals) for an extra touch of bizarre.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Apparently the Ignore List is for people just like you.


Where is the fun in that Clinton ol boy?? Its much more fun to get under your skin.:wave:

CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

"have a chimpanzee playing the drums for an extra touch of bizarre"
Ever seen whats-his-face who does backup percussion for Fred Eaglesmith? A chimp is not as bizarre as what he does! LOL


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Apparently the Ignore List is for people just like you.


...no, clint ol' buddy, ignore lists are for the smug and sanctimonious.

:bow:

-dh


----------

